# http://www.logomarket.com - Erfahrungsbericht?



## terrencehill (12. November 2008)

Meine Überschrift sagt im Prinizp schon alles....hat jemand von euch mit der Logoverkaufsplattform http://www.logomarket.com gemacht? Klingt ja gar nich so schlecht was dort zu lesen is , frag mich aber trotzdem obs wirklich seriös genug ist um sich dort anzumelden. Sorry über die Suchfunktion hab ich zu dem Thema bis jetzt keine Beiträge gefunden die mir bei meiner Frage so wirklich weitergeholfen hätten. Ist jemand von euch bei der Seite angemeldet?


----------



## smileyml (12. November 2008)

Hallo,

ich kenne diese Seite nicht und auch keine ähnlichen. Denke aber das diese Standardlösungen immer unangepasst sind und nie das Wesen einer Firma/Person treffen. Vielmehr ist es eine Bildmarke, die mit beliebig, optisch akzeptabler, aber auch ersetzbarer Wortmarke/Firmenname ergänzt wird.

In jedem Fall empfehle ich eine individuelle Lösung. Gern mit der Creative Lounge und anschließend mit dem Vektor- (zum selber machen) oder dem Jobforum (zum machen lassen).

Grüße Marco


----------



## Ex1tus (26. November 2008)

50% Provision, aber höchstens 100 €. Erscheint mir fast ein bißchen viel....Zum Vergleich: Hier im Forum musst du garnix abgeben. Gut, man hat nicht die Auswahl zwischen vielen Designern, aber der Kunde würde ein auf sich abgestimmtes Logo bekommen.


----------

